# Changer l'extension de plusieurs fichiers ???



## Elendil (21 Novembre 2002)

Voila, je recherche un utilitaie capable de changer un .waw en .mp3 mais il faut preciser que malgre leurs pts waw c'est fichier sont des mp3, je cherche donc simplment un utilitaire capable de faire cechangement de masse (a peu pres 500 fichiers) a la main ca sera un peu loin...
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gintonic (21 Novembre 2002)

Essaie avec ce logiciel:
http://www.chaoticsoftware.com/ProductPages/DropRename.html
Tu devrais facilement y arriver... 
Il est vraiment excellent...
@+


----------



## Elendil (21 Novembre 2002)

Exactement ce qui me fallait, je te remercie.


----------

